# Welcome Steelheaders!



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello from the banks of the Chagrin!

The river was flowing about 800 for most of the day today and quite muddy. There were still some intrepid anglers out there. I didn't see too many fish caught. The Grand is still blown out but the tribs might be fishable.

For stream flow information, go to  Ohio Streamflow Information


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

to get time and tear myself away from the western tribs and michigan's,maybe someday.

Jason


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

Since I dont' have school friday, any rivers going to be fishable Friday? Also, anyone interested in helping me catch a steelhead!!! 

DDay


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Barring any significant rain, the Chagrin, Vermillion, Rocky and Conneaut should all fish just fine. The Grand may be a little iffy but its tributaries will fish. 

Might not make it out myself Friday. I have real world stuff in the morning that may last a good part of the day.


----------

